# Fighting drills - 1 steps - 3 steps - etc.



## YounWha (Dec 7, 2007)

Okay - throwing a monkey wrench in again.

We practice these techniques (fighting/sparring) in our system.

1 step fighting (total 12) attacker down blocks and throws 1 punch
3 step fighing (total 8) attacker down blocks then throws 3 punches

Yun Gong - (close fighting ...attacker: roundhouse two punches roundhouse then defencent: circular blocking(left/left/right/right))

Su Kwon 1 -attacker punching to the face - right/left/right/left - defender blocking with a "sticky hand/almost wing chung blocking"

Su Kwon 2
Su Kwon 3

Ji-Q form - circular fan blocking motions

Anyone know any of these?


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 7, 2007)

There are Ill Soo Sik (One Step Sparring) techniques in most styles from what I understand.  We have them in Soo Bahk Do, Tang Soo Do, Haidong Gumdo, I've seen them in TKD....the same with Sam Soo Sik.  

Every organization has their own set up though.  I have learned 4 sets of them so far.  3 sets from other TSD schools and the 1 set for the standardized US Soo Bahk Do Federation.  The set we had in Korea had 10 of them, the US SBD Fed has 18 of them.

The other ones that you talked about....never heard of!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 8, 2007)

We do 3 step, 2 step, and 1 step - but ours are not preset routines; students are given rules for what must (or cannot) be included in each type of step sparring, and then each student creates their own sets, with an emphasis on demonstrating understanding of the application of movements and sets from tuls (patterns).


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 8, 2007)

We have a basic set of 8 that we teach, then the students are required to fill in another twenty-five before reaching BB with the requirements ZI set forth.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2007)

We don't have pre set routines at all, you have to come up with the defences on the spot. This was the same at the TKD club I used to go to as well.I prefer this because it makes it spontaneous as it would have to be if you were attacked.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 8, 2007)

Even back in the days when I studied TKDMDK we had 1 and 3 step drills. The drills seem to vary a little from school to school and organization to organization but I think most Korean systems use them


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 8, 2007)

Kacey said:


> We do 3 step, 2 step, and 1 step - but ours are not preset routines; students are given rules for what must (or cannot) be included in each type of step sparring, and then each student creates their own sets, with an emphasis on demonstrating understanding of the application of movements and sets from tuls (patterns).



We have only a few very simple preset ones that are taught to white belts.  The rest at our school are created by the students (and some of the nicer ones of course end up being copied by other students).

If the Master Instructor ever demonstrates one to us, it also "sticks" (is repeated often).


----------



## Namu (Jan 29, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> We have only a few very simple preset ones that are taught to white belts.  The rest at our school are created by the students (and some of the nicer ones of course end up being copied by other students).
> 
> If the Master Instructor ever demonstrates one to us, it also "sticks" (is repeated often).



How does that work though? Gup ranks don't have enough of an understanding of basic principles of the art to create their own drills. Would you explain the reasoning behind this? We use preset patterns for 1 steps...about 35-40 of them. I've seen lower ranking belts unwittingly make up their own with very little logic, and the results were messy at best.

We're in the process of solidifying our curriculum and our Master Instructor is open minded, so I would REALLY be interested in hearing more about the thinking behind students creating their own 1 steps, and the guidelines that guide them. Please share!


----------



## turtle (Jan 29, 2008)

We have 30 1-step sparring that are taught up to black belt level. I've never really understood the function of them other than helping the under black belt students practice a structured set of techniques because we also have self-defense techniques (both predefined and open ended) and sparring drills. Allowing students to create their one 1-steps sounds more useful, since there's some thinking required and it would introduce a wealth of different ideas into classes.


----------



## Namu (Jan 29, 2008)

But again, if the thinking and creativity is not coming from a place of knowledge, then some very bad habits could be developed. That's why I'm interested in hearing from people training in schools where student created one steps is common practice...to see how it works for them.

My understanding is that one steps give practice of basic techniques, develops muscles and gives practice for timing.

Then again there is the argument that practicing something that is not practical in a real life combat situation could prove fatal... "the bad guy gave a loud yell and out of habit I stepped into a down block front stance!"


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 29, 2008)

I really see a use for both.  But I do not agree that one steps should be used to build basic techniques or muscles.  Timing, yes....but in the schools that I've been to, the timing was more at the higher ranks.  Lower ranks could take their time to complete the techniques.

I feel that one steps are more about teaching how to apply and use combinations AGAINST AN OPPONENT.  That's the key here.  Most of our basics, forms, etc have no opponent.  One steps are a GREAT way to learn control and judging distance, at higher ranks, timing is very important as well.  

As for whether standardized or make up your own is best....I really feel that a well rounded school has the ability to do both.  Standardized Ill Soo Sik give you a syllabus of techniques to fall back on.  They teach how to combine techniques into combos - which ones work, which ones do not and in what order.  But in a real fight or self defense situation, being able to improvise and make up your own combinations is ESSENTIAL.  Ill Soo Sik is exactly what its name implies.  one step SPARRING.  It is sparring a move at a time.  If you can't make up your own, how can you hope to compete in real sparring?


----------

